# A Beginner’s Guide to Muzzle Brakes



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/a-beginners-guide-to-muzzle-brakes/


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The Truth ( as in TTAG) seems like an absolute, like always or never. I think that this site does not hold true to their claimed name. I see lots of opinions, I also see by lines from so called journalists passing themselves off as experts. YMMV

GW


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> The Truth ( as in TTAG) seems like an absolute, like always or never. I think that this site does not hold true to their claimed name. I see lots of opinions, I also see by lines from so called journalists passing themselves off as experts. YMMV
> 
> GW


+1


----------

